# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Impossible d'excuter du code au chargement du formulaire InfoPath

## blasil64

Bonjour,
J'essaie de mettre du code dans le chargement du formulaire.
J'ai une erreur lors du rendu sur le navigateur et le code pendant le chargement du formulaire ne se ralise pas.

Voici l'erreur  l'ouverture du formulaire dans le navigateur : 
Impossible dexcuter le code personnalis du formulaire. Cette fonctionnalit est peut-tre dsactive sur le serveur. Pour plus dinformations, contactez ladministrateur de la batterie de serveurs.
Choisissez OK pour poursuivre le remplissage du formulaire aprs avoir recherch d'ventuelles erreurs dans les donnes.

Un service a activ ??

Je prcise que je suis sur SharePoint Server 2010 et que j'ai les droits d'administrateur.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses !

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

S'agit-'il d'un formulaire version client lourd ou d'un formulaire InfoPath Forms Services (version web)?

Si il s'agit d'un formulaire version client lourd, il faut vrifier que vos niveaux de scurit dfinis dans les options du formulaire sont suffisants pour l'excution de votre code.

Le cas chant, s'il s'agit d'un formulaire web, il faut vrifier qu'il n'y ait pas une erreur dans le code au load du formulaire. Pour cela il faudrait dboguer le formulaire.
Pouvez-vous essayer de raliser un exemple en utilisant uniquement 2 lignes au chargement de formulaire afin de vrifier cette thorie.
De mme, lorsque vous publiez un formulaire web comprenant du code personnalis, ce formulaire doit tre dploy via l'administration centrale par l'admin. Avez-vous suivi cette procdure?

Cordialement.

----------


## blasil64

Bonjour,
Merci pour cette rponse.

J'utilise le client InfoPath pour crer mon formulaire, et je le dploie sur mon SharePoint pour que les utilisateurs puissent le remplir sur leur navigateur.

Mon code ne doit pas contenir d'erreur : 


```

```

Si je publie le formulaire directement sur le serveur SharePoint, en "Full Trust", il me demande de le publier de manire  ce qu'il soit publi afin d'tre valid par un administrateur.
Si je le publie en "Domaine", j'ai le message d'erreur suivant qui se dclenche au chargement du formulaire.
Si je dploie en "Full Trust", sur mon disque C:, je me connecte  l'administration centrale pour uploader le formulaire, mais il est affect  la collection de site http://blabla:10000/ et non sur ma bibliothque de formulaire http://blabla:10000/Notes Sables/

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses !

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

En fait il faut le mettre en mode FullTrust pour faire un test.
La marche  suivre est la suivante:
Publier votre formulaire de sorte  ce qu'il soit approuv par un adminsitrateur (comme vous avez fait),Aller dans l'administration centrale SharePoint pour publier le formulaire,Activer ce formulaire sur une collection de sites (en non pas une bibliothque).Se postionner sur la collection de sites que vous avez choisi, vous verrez que le formulaire est apparu dans la bibliothque "FormServerTemplate" ou "Bibliothque de modles de formulaires", selon la langue.Positionnez vous sur la bibliothque sur laquelle vous voulez activer le formulaire (mabib par exemple, qui sera de type "Bibliothque de formulaires),Aller dans "Paramtre avanc" dans les paramtres de cette bibliothque puis slectionner "Autoriser la gestion des types de contenu" et "ouvrir le formulaire dans le navigateur".Ensuite se placer dans la section content type dans le paramtrage de votre bibliothque de formulaires,Supprimer le content type Formulaire qui est prsent par dfaut,Cliquer sur "Ajouter un type de contenu" et slectionner le votre qui apparait dans la liste Microsoft Office InfoPathA prsent le tour est jou, il vous suffit de cliquer sur le. bouton Nouveau de votre bibliothque pour que le formulaire s'ouvre correctement!  ::D: 

Si j'ai t un peu trop rapide sur certaines tapes, n'hsitez pas  me contacter.

Cordialement.

----------


## blasil64

Bonsoir,
Merci pour cette rponse !

On m'a donn une solution avant cette rponse (un expert Microsoft en direct live  l'entreprise  ::ccool:: ). Je voulais poster la rponse, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps !

En tout cas ta solution semble tre assez dtaill pour aider les utilisateurs bloqu ! En tout cas, je reconnais tout  fait les diffrentes tapes.

Merci beaucoup !

----------

